# The Official Stay Sharp Broadhead Sharpening Guide thread



## Stay Sharp (Oct 4, 2015)

Stay Sharp Broadhead Sharpening guide has just recently become a Supporting Manufacturer/Retailer here on Archery Talk. We just completed a Product give-a-way here and want to get the word out about this compact and easy-to-use broadhead sharpening guide.

Having super sharp broadheads is a must for every bowhunter. We set out to make the task of sharpening blades or broadheads easier and more consistent.

See the Classifieds section for both styles of our broadhead sharpening guide and arrow squaring tool.

Replaceable blade version










Fixed blade broadhead Version










Arrow squaring tool










If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## P&YREAPER (Oct 14, 2010)

different fixed blade heads have different edge angles (angle of the bevel), how does this sharpener cover the gamete or is it limited to a certain angle or range of angles?


----------



## Stay Sharp (Oct 4, 2015)

The fixed blade version of the stay Sharp Guide was designed to deal with large ferrule that fixed blade broadheads have. That set the blade angle at 22 so as not to file away the ferrule.


----------



## Stay Sharp (Oct 4, 2015)

The low, introductory price of $15 was a temporary launch price and will end on Oct. 23 (1 week from today). At that time the price for the Stay Sharp Broadhead Sharpening Guide will be $20. 

If you were waiting, the time is now. The 2 versions of the Broadhead Sharpening guide and the Arrow Squaring device make great gifts for your bowhutning friends and there are only 9 more Fridays until Christmas and these things fit nicely in a Stocking.

Thank you to everybody that made this new product roll-out a fantastic success.




























Good hunting and stay sharp.


----------



## Stay Sharp (Oct 4, 2015)

The countdown to the end of the introductory price is on. Friday Oct. 23 marks the end.


----------



## Stay Sharp (Oct 4, 2015)

only 2 days left. Thanks for the pm's


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Stay Sharp said:


> only 2 days left. Thanks for the pm's


I sent an email to your company several days ago to ascertain if this sharpener would work on my choice of broad head. I still have not received a reply to my question. I will PM you and hopefully get an answer this time.


----------



## Stay Sharp (Oct 4, 2015)

My apologies. I have been in a treestand. I think I answered you via PM.


----------



## Stay Sharp (Oct 4, 2015)

You have pulled your broadheads out of your quiver and pushed them back in many times already this season. This takes a toll on the blade edge. Have you touched up your blades lately?


----------



## Superbike1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Does this sharpener work on blades such as the terminal t from trophy taker? I am wondering if it will clamp onto the t blades like a flat blade?


----------



## poorscouserbob (Mar 11, 2014)

The drt broadheads angle doesn't seem to be compatible with the stay sharp. I purchased one and seems to be a well made little accessory.


----------



## EverestWC (Sep 5, 2010)

Does this work well with QAD Exodus broadheads?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Sure does look a lot like the KME broadhead sharpener


----------

